# Using Aquaroll



## Hansi (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi! What is the best way to use an Aquaroll to top-up the fresh water tank onmy Apache Autotrail, a submersible pump?


----------



## lookback (Dec 4, 2005)

Personally I use a 10litre watering can. Easier to use and smaller than an aqua roll.

Ian


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

We have used an Auaroll with a submersible pump connected to the plug that I have fitted to the battery for my portable solar panel. I now tend to use the watering can solution.
Gerry


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Personally I carry a few option for fresh water filling.
Have a flat roll hosepipe, a 10ltr plastic water can, fold down bucket and a 5ltr fold flat water carrier.. Cover all options  

Never used an aquaroll but as Gerry mentioned if you use a pump you will need to sort out a power source.


----------



## SoKoTo (Nov 17, 2009)

The trouble is that not all sales persons understand that Motorhomes don't have the built-in pump that caravans have. So they sell you the aqua-roll, or equivalent, and leave you with no means of transferring the water you've fetched into the van. The very helpful man at the shop in Brean-On-Sea sold us what we needed - a 12v pump, a cigar-lighter-style plug and an extension lead long enough to reach the nearest 12v socket. An alternative to the extension is to carry a re-chargeable powerpack with a 12v socket and use that. Enjoy! Stephen.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

this may sound daft but on occasions where the only tap is one that wont take a hose or we cant get the van near I have a 20 litre platic container with its own tap which I fill, then I stand it on the drivers seat, stick a short length of food grade blue plastic hose in and syphon it down into the tank. Takes a little while and people do look at you like your a bit mad but thats nothing new. 

We normally when wilding or where water is scarce keep this tank on the side of the kitchen sink and its used for cups of tea, drinks, etc. It can mean the difference of an extra day between fills.


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

I use a Halfords 25ltr container and submersible pump- its also useful to have the cold water filling point adaptor to prevent the hose 'popping out' under pressure. Because I don't want to cart a 25 litre water contianer from the site tap to my van ( very heavy) I have a 'flat pack' porters trolley ( Focus DIY - about £20) I have a second similar container (spray painted black ) to cart my grey water away. Finally I also use the porter trolley to carry my Thetford cassette to the Elsan point -so its a very useful bit of kit.

I picked the Halfords container as its rectangular shape fits neatly into my Rapido underbed boot. Oh -and I added a 12v supply switchable from my CBE panel to power the submersible pump (John Cross about £10) - it empties the 25 litre container in about 3-4 minutes

Harry


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

You can buy a 12v submersible pump 10litre flow for £9-78 !

Peter


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

barryd said:


> this may sound daft but on occasions where the only tap is one that wont take a hose or we cant get the van near I have a 20 litre platic container with its own tap which I fill, then I stand it on the drivers seat, stick a short length of food grade blue plastic hose in and syphon it down into the tank. Takes a little while and people do look at you like your a bit mad but thats nothing new.


Doesn't sound daft to me Barry! 

At least with the "traditional" Fiamma type filler cap with a big bore pipe into the tank you are left with all the options.

With those (_in my opinion_ :wink: ) silly submersible caravan type systems that some manufacturers are now fitting to motorhomes you can only use the very limiting kit they provide.  (_Perfect for caravans I agree, but not for M/Hs_.)

I can't be bothered with an aquaroll and prefer the trusty watering can for a top-up, but I could use a submersible pump if I wanted to as suggested by several earlier posters.

Options and flexibility is what I prefer, which is why I wouldn't let Messrs AutoSleepers fit a submersible system when they built our new van! 8O We have a good old Fiamma locking cap.

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Coulstock said:


> I use a Halfords 25ltr container and submersible pump- its also useful to have the cold water filling point adaptor to prevent the hose 'popping out' under pressure. Because I don't want to cart a 25 litre water contianer from the site tap to my van ( very heavy) I have a 'flat pack' porters trolley ( Focus DIY - about £20) I have a second similar container (spray painted black ) to cart my grey water away. Finally I also use the porter trolley to carry my Thetford cassette to the Elsan point -so its a very useful bit of kit.
> 
> I picked the Halfords container as its rectangular shape fits neatly into my Rapido underbed boot. Oh -and I added a 12v supply switchable from my CBE panel to power the submersible pump (John Cross about £10) - it empties the 25 litre container in about 3-4 minutes
> 
> Harry


Hey that flat pack trolly is a great idea! Im having one of them. On a CL in cornwall at New year the van was stuck in the snow and all the taps bar one 300 yards away at the owners house were frozen. I was Knackered dragging the water carrier.

Peter will that pump your talking about plug into a cig lighter socket and then into the filler cap of a 20 litre plastic tank like the one in the picture?

My syphoning technique works but you do feel a bit daft.


----------



## Rayo (Jan 3, 2010)

My Roadstar is fitted with an external 12v socket, adjacent to the filler cap. When we bought the van, new, It came with a submersible pump, FOC, so I use that. If you don't have the 12v socket, use the cigar lighter in the cab, it will work fine.


----------



## owl129 (May 21, 2008)

*aqua roll*

we have a aqua roll and a waste hog (got the room to carry them so no problem) we use them because with five persons on board you would not believe how much water you can get through, I've watched the little wheel buggy persons and the strong ones carring their 25ltr water cans and would not consider the struggle worth it. Forty litres at a time is great for us, we use a small submersible to transfer the water into the tank, I attach the pump direct to the batteries with croc clips!

paul


----------

